# A few of our calves



## jhm47 (Apr 19, 2009)

Some of our cows and calves in the MUD!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

They are all nice looking but, I like numer red 53 and the cow behind her the most. I like color and markings on cattle and those two sure are pretty!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 19, 2009)

you have a bunch of goodlooking cows an calves there.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 19, 2009)

#53 and her calf are Shorthorns.  I had a red Simmental cow a few years ago, and AI'd her with a Shorthorn "club calf"bull.  Got #53 from that mating, and bred her back with some other Shorthorn bulls, and that's where I got the colorful calf.  I've also been experimenting with some other "clubby" bulls, and have gotten some really nice calves from them.  Those are not Shorthorns though.  All the calves in the pic are AI calves, and all bulls.  Darn!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

I wondered if there was shorthorn in them, from the way they are marked.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 19, 2009)

Gotta love those shorties!   Too bad about the bull calves though...at least you'll still be able to make a little bit of a profit off of them come weaning time...


----------



## Thewife (Apr 19, 2009)

Them are some good looking calves!

What are the black ones?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 19, 2009)

Adorable calves!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 19, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Them are some good looking calves!
> 
> What are the black ones?


I'm pretty darn sure they're Angus...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too but, seem as how jhm has been listed as online, I thought I would let him say for sure but, he hasn't chimed in.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 19, 2009)

They are sired by angus bulls, out of purebred Simmental cows.  I decided to cross them up a bit to possibly downsize some of the cows.  That #82 cow in the other post is over 1700 lbs, and we don't need them that big.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 19, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> They are sired by angus bulls, out of purebred Simmental cows.  I decided to cross them up a bit to possibly downsize some of the cows.  That #82 cow in the other post is over 1700 lbs, and we don't need them that big.


Them simmiX's sure can get big...and I'm sure +1700 lb cows can put away a lot of feed...


----------



## Thewife (Apr 20, 2009)

I miss our Simmentals, but it is nice having cows that I can see over!
Did I read some where around here you bred some Wagyu?


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, I bred two cows to Wagyu, and got one calf.  A cow laid on it and killed it in the mud.  RATS!


----------



## Thewife (Apr 20, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Yes, I bred two cows to Wagyu, and got one calf.  A cow laid on it and killed it in the mud.  RATS!


Sorry you lost the calf, mud is our enemy too!

Dad wanted to go Wagyu a few years ago. I was thinking about seeing what was out there, maybe breed the 2 heifers I want to keep, Wagyu?


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 20, 2009)

That's sad that you lost one,jhm.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 20, 2009)

Quite frankly, I was somewhat disappointed with that calf.  It was awfully spindly compared to the angus/simmental crosses.  It also didn't appear to have the vigor of the other calves.  This might explain why it got laid on.  It was about a week old when it died.  Don't know if I will use Wagyu again or not.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 21, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Quite frankly, I was somewhat disappointed with that calf.  It was awfully spindly compared to the angus/simmental crosses.  It also didn't appear to have the vigor of the other calves.  This might explain why it got laid on.  It was about a week old when it died.  Don't know if I will use Wagyu again or not.


We went to look at a couple Wagyu bulls and some cross cows. I wasn't impressed. The guy wanted us to breed the whole herd to his bulls and he would buy the whole calf crop? 
That was not a gamble I was willing to take!


----------

